
James Damore (Google Memo Author) at Joe Rogan Experience - kushti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ1JeII0eGo
======
znpy
He seems like a reasonable man, not the aggressive misogynist he's been
depicted.

~~~
quuquuquu
Subject matter aside, our society will have major problems if we condemn
someone before getting a full picture of what they are like.

When a suspected criminal goes on trial, and testifies, and evidence is
presented, we are able to decide for ourselves how good or bad a person is.

When someone tells us, "you should hate this person, just trust me", our
society turns into an angry mob.

Why?

Whoever people listen to, that person is human, and can make mistakes.

So, if we all rally around a person who is telling us to condemn someone, and
we haven't all informed ourselves of the available evidence...

... it is a witch hunt.

